# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  ~1500 grafts to Dr. Brad Limmer's assistant

## Limmer HTC

5 before pics and 9 after pics
(hairline and temporal recession work done).

----------


## Plum

Great results!  :Smile: 

This procedure pretty much mirrors mine in that I had the same areas transplanted, only I had just over 2400 grafts.  In fact, I'm contemplating having a second procedure to increase the density but I am still on the fence about going through another surgery.  My hair is very fine and thin to begin with so I am thinking a second procedure would help accomplish my goals.

Was this patient born with the hairline like that? Or did it evolve that way?  What caliber of hair does she have?  It must be quite thick...

Also, when designing a woman's hairline in a case like this, how does one go about deciding on the placement of the hairline and its shape?  And do the angles of the hairs in a woman's transplant differ from that of a man's transplant?

----------


## Limmer HTC

Plum.
Thank you!  I have tried to start an account on here but it won't let me post so I am posting through Jessica.  I am Tracy, Dr. Brad's assistant.  My hair started receeding about 15 years ago, it is thick all over - just the hairline was receeding.  Dr. Brad designed my hairline and had me approve it before we began.  The grafts are planted at the same angle that my hair would have naturally grown.
Thanks Again!

----------


## rachel

you hair line looks very natural, congrats

----------


## BostonTransplantGal

The results look excellent.

----------


## RonnieRoo22

Cheered myself up seeing your fabulous pictures as I am just 2 weeks in to 2500 grafts FUE and feeling very sorry for myself as they shaved the back of my hair off, a lot more than I expected or agreed to. 

Stuck in the house a lot as stuffed a lot of the side effects, swollen nose and eyes.  Slight infection so been running a temperature and head very swollen.  Cannot even get a e-mail reply from my clinic, but serves me right for using a Turkish clinic. Cheap = nasty who take your money then ignore you.

Sadly my hair loss was from hormones and got thinner and thinner over the last 10 years.

Ronnie

----------

